# chicken wings



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

I've been craving these lately. Please share with me your recipes for:

1. Hot and Spicy wings
2. Southeast Asian style
3. East Asian style

Also, I lost a recipe for Mahogany Wings clipped from the NYTimes over ten years ago. If anyone has that, please share.

Usually I tend to stay away from eating a whole dish of a specific animal part. The image of mass slaughter of factory animals that makes it possible made me stop this practice a few years ago. But for some reason, this craving is too powerful.

I know chicken wings tend to be fatty, but my mother taught me an extremely easy method of partially skinning wings so that just enough stays on to keep the wings juicy and succulent but you don't get a huge pool of fat when you cook them.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Authenic Buffalo Wings

1pkg chicken wings, tips removed
1 btl Frank's Red Hot
T melted butter

Fry chicken wings in deep fryer or in a skillet if you are a home cook. (I usually just reserve a pot for frying only). While the chicken is draining on paper towels, mix some of the hot sauce with butter to your taste. Toss wings in sauce and serve with blue cheese dressing and celery sticks.

PS
As a west indian, I marinate my chicken in the juice of one lemon/lime and a touch of salt, which I wash off before frying.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Add just a dash of cider vinegar to Shawty's Buffalo wings.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

This doesn't fall into any of your categories but they're easy and delicous:

Here's another good one:

Hot Wings

Ingredients:

4 1/2 LB - 5 LB. Chicken Wings (cut into drumettes and flappers)
2 C. Whole Wheat Flour
1 C. All Purpose Flour
2 1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. Paprika
1/4 tsp. Cayenne Pepper
Hot Wing Sauce (recipe below)

Preparation:

In large mixing bowl mix flours, salt, paprika and cayenne pepper together, blend well. Cut chicken wings into drumettes and flappers. Wash and drain chicken. Coat chicken in flour mixture, refrigerate chicken wings for 90 minutes. 

When ready to deep fry chicken wings heat oil to 375 degrees. Place chicken pieces in hot oil, do not crowd. Fry chicken wings until golden brown, remove from oil anddrain. When all wings have been fried, place in a large bowl. Add Hot Sauce mixture and mix completely. Use a fork or tongs to place chicken pieces on a serving platter. Serve immediately.

Chicken Wing Hot Sauce
*

Ingredients:

3 Sticks Butter (softened)
1/2 C. + 2 Tbs. Tobasco Sauce
3 Tbs. Brown Sugar
3/4 tsp. Paprika
3/4 tsp. Salt
1 Tbs. Balsamic Vinegar
3/8 tsp. Cayenne Pepper
2 Tbs. Chili Sauce

Preparation:

Mix all ingredients together. Will store well in the refrigerator for up to 2 weeks.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

This is my friend Eric's recipe and it gets rave reviews. I found it a little heavy on the molasses. I subbed honey for the molasses and used about half as much....absolutely wonderful!

Phatz's Atomic Wings

1/4 cup Franks Lousianna hot sauce
1/4 cup Worstershire sauce... (whass diss here sauce?)
1/4 cup Dark Molassas
1/4 cup Chinese red chili oil
3 tsp white vinegar
1 tsp Chinese mustard ( prepared )
1 tsp cayenne pepper flakes ( powder will do )
a couple pounds of chicken wings

Combine in a large plastic bag and add chicken wings... marinade overnight in fridge. I bake mine about 40 min at 350 then finish them on the grill or under the broiller... they carmelize nice and are Hot Hot Hot... Enjoy... oh did I mention these are really HOT...lol


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Franks red hot sauce always tastes more like battery acid than a pepper sauce, so I was just wondering does mixing butter with it for buffalo wings cut down on the acidic flavor ?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

CoolJ....not sure you were asking me...but at any rate, I don't find that flavor in this recipe...perhaps it's the balance with the other ingredients.

In addition...Eric writes that it's really hot. It's actually more pleasantly warm. It's good...better with honey than molasses, in my opinion!

Nancy


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Coolj - Frank's hot sauce is what the original wings were made with, at the Anchor Bar in Buffalo. They probably were using whatever was on hand. The butter does tone down the acidity a bit, but I also add just a touch of apple cider vinegar, which points it up in a different way. Butter also tones down the heat, and I've had people in Buffalo tell me when they want their wings milder, they use more butter.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Since Im West Indian I really don't find the hot sauce in this country to be....welll...HOT. Excluding Dave's Insanity Sauce that stuff's lethal.

I agree about the butter though because Frank's is acidic to me. Never thought to add cider though. My hubby has been licking his lips since I read him the ingredients of the Atomic Wings. Thanks Nancya.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

LOL, Shawty, you're right about the US hot sauces! I bought a bottle of something nuclear, and even tho I AM the chili queen, it nearly took the top of my head off! All those habaneros!

I do love the flavor of the habaneros and scotch bonnets, tho, without quite so much heat. I found a chili at a local Latino market called 'ajicito'; it looks like a habanero, only smaller; has every bit of the fruity, flowery flavor of its cousin, but is much milder.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Yeah our stuff is pretty nuclear. I can only have about 4-5 drops of the stuff at a time on food. My ex hubby though loves to use half the bottle when he eats though. 

We try to warn the tourists that just because we eat alot of this stuff doesn't mean it isnt hot. No one listens though and there is always some red faced guy or gal franticly waving for a waiter to bring more water.  :lol: Id suggest milk but if they want water...who am I to complain. They dont believe that the milk works either.


----------

